# Eclipse: dylib unter Mac OS X einbinden



## SaTiZ (8. Jul 2004)

Hallo,
wo binde ich denn in Eclipse ne dylib ein?


----------



## Grizzly (8. Jul 2004)

SaTiZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dylib


Was'n das? :bahnhof:


----------



## SaTiZ (8. Jul 2004)

eine dynamische Biliothek


----------



## bygones (8. Jul 2004)

meinst du ne dll ?
Das geht nür über JNI - das kannst du nicht direkt in Java bzw. Eclipse reinhängen


----------



## SaTiZ (8. Jul 2004)

so etwas ähnliches.
Ich kann sie über 
	
	
	
	





```
System.loadLibrary();
```
 einbinden
Ich kann es jetzt über die Konsole starten, damit es unter Eclipse funktioniert müsste ich die Umgebungsvariable "DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH" in Eclipse einbinden. 
Wie macht man das?


----------

